# Towing A 250Rs With A 08 F-150



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Good evening everybody I have the oppritunity to use my father-inlaws 08 F-150 to tow on Memorial weekend.The truck specs out with this: Supercab,5.4,h/d towing package,3:73LS,145"W.B.I think just the 25" wheelbase increase over my current TV should make a difference in highway stability when the big rigs come rolling past at 80+mph







.I will be re-adjusting my e-4 for the truck and I hope I have the time and weather(







)to fine tune it.If anyone wants to throw some advice at me regarding towing with a F-150 or Mark LT that would be great.TIA


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

SLO250RS said:


> Good evening everybody I have the oppritunity to use my father-inlaws 08 F-150 to tow on Memorial weekend.The truck specs out with this: Supercab,5.4,h/d towing package,3:73LS,145"W.B.I think just the 25" wheelbase increase over my current TV should make a difference in highway stability when the big rigs come rolling past at 80+mph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just came back from our first trip with our 250rs. I towed it with my 04 suburban with the 5.3 engine, 3:73 gears, tow package and Reese dual cam sway control. I can honestly say I had no issues towing through Northern NH. Set your hitch correctly and you should have no issues. I went by two tractor trailers and had no issues.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

If you go through the steps of measuring to get the trailer level or slightly nose down, then getting the TV to measure the way the Equalizer manual recommends, you should be set.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

The ford should be up to the task.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Where ya headed? PM me if you dont want to post it. We'll be at Mosquito Lake.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

You'll be fine. I'm a lot heavier than you with our setup and no issues (assuming you have a good weight distributing hitch with sway control and electronic breaking system).

If the truck doesn't have towing mirrors (and you don't have after-market ones), it may be a little difficult seeing around the rig. It's not completely un-doable, but would be better if you had them.

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Where ya headed? PM me if you dont want to post it. We'll be at Mosquito Lake.


East Harbor for the memorial weekend,are you staying at the state park there?We have not been to that park yet.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

SLO250RS said:


> Where ya headed? PM me if you dont want to post it. We'll be at Mosquito Lake.


East Harbor for the memorial weekend,are you staying at the state park there?We have not been to that park yet.
[/quote]

Yes were going to the state park for our first time there. I guess they have a very nice dog park so we thought we'd check it out. We have 4 groups going and 6 dogs between us.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Just punch the Tow/haul button and go!









(after setting up the hitch, brake controller, etc.....)


----------

